# Michael Buble attends Nordstrom Santa Monica Place Opening Gala in Santa Monica, California 25.08.2010 x 14



## Q (26 Aug. 2010)

​

thx Marlen


----------



## Claudia (26 Aug. 2010)

:thx: für die symphatischen Segelohren


----------



## DanielCraigFan (29 Aug. 2010)

swing swing swing


----------



## verena86 (29 Aug. 2010)

danke für die wunderschönen bilder von michael buble gute arbeit


----------



## Rainer Wenger (29 Aug. 2010)

Vielen Dank ! :thumbup:


----------

